# Engagement suits in Dubai



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys,

I know it is a very random question, nevertheless please suggest a good shop where I can find good suits for my engagement. Need not be designer brands, but one that has a lot of variety


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

vivaciouswacky said:


> Guys, I know it is a very random question, nevertheless please suggest a good shop where I can find good suits for my engagement. Need not be designer brands, but one that has a lot of variety


I have never heard of an engagement suit! 
What is it?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Pierre Cardin in MoE always has a -75% sale on...:laugh:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Is this an engagement suit?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If any post would give a good reason for banning someone ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that one does !!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ascots & Chapels 
DUBAI MARINA MALL - DUBAI MARINA
FIRST FLOOR - SHOP 16 (+ 9714-427-0124)

Fabric, The Raymond Shop
New bldg, Umam Hurair,
Zabeel Road Shop No 01
Dubai, U.A.E.

Savile Row
Founded by tailors who learned their trade on London’s Savile Row, this JBR-based tailor can fit and stitch a suit at a starting price of Dhs1,700. Shirts are somewhat more affordable, starting at Dhs320. Prices range depending on the fabric, something Savile Row has no shortage of – Nina Ricci, Zegna, Thomas Fischer, Rada, Valentino… The store does a roaring business with JBR denizens, many of whom hear about it through word of mouth.
Murjan 5, The Walk, Jumeirah Beach Residence (04 423 3813). Open daily 10.30am-1.30pm, 4pm-8.30pm (last appointment 8pm)

Whistle & Flute
The hardest part about getting a garment created at this superb Satwa tailors is actually finding the place. Tucked in an alleyway running through the large red brick building next to the Iranian Hospital, it’s not the type of place that attracts passing trade. But once inside the smartly fitted-out shop (complete with black and white photos on the walls of English cloth cutters decked out in Edwardian outfits), it’s clear the three tailors who work at the Whistle are a cut above most of their competitors. The outlet boasts a wide selection of materials for shirts and suits ‘for the discerning gentleman’. Although the fabric may appear a little more expensive than shops nearby, it’s second-to-none in the quality stakes. From start to finish it will take around 10 days for a suit to be made, with shirts taking half that time (Dhs200).
Plant Street (04 342 9229). Taxi: Right at the Dulux Shop, then first left into the small shopping complex. Open Sat-Thu 9am-1pm, 4pm-8pm; Fri closed

Al Hudaiba Rd - Dubai - United Arab Emirates ‎

Hollywoods (
Hollywoods does a fine line in Indian men’s and women’s clothes (surely Bollywoods would be a more appropriate name?). What we especially like about the star-studded tailors is how they stick closely to what we describe – when we asked for a frayed edge on the sleeves of a sherwani (a long coat-like garment worn by men in India), they managed the difficult needlework precisely. They also went the extra distance when it came to fabric. Though we took in our own material (Hollywoods now provides its own), they picked out the lining and buttons. The approximate cost of a two-piece suit, including material and labour, is Dhs1,200 (with a turnaround of one week). Shirts start at Dhs180. Again, there’s no harm in haggling to get the price down.
Bur Dubai (04 352 8551/04 352 6463). Taxi: Mena Bazaar Fashions, opposite Hitachi Showroom. Open Sat-Thu 9.30am-1pm, 4pm-10pm; Fri 6pm-9pm

Ishwal
Just after Deepak’s on Satwa Road, you’ll spot a butcher’s shop and a small alleyway on the right. Ishwal is the second tiny tailors along. Inside, there’s just about enough room to swing a couple of sewing machines (carefully), a makeshift changing room, some mammoth design catalogues and lots and lots of clothes, all peeping out of random carrier bags. But while the colourful filing system may not inspire the greatest confidence that your re-hemmed chinos will make it back to you safely, there’s a reason that Deepak’s fabric store (and probably quite a few of your well-dressed mates) recommend Ishwal: buy your own fabric and you can have a finely made two-piece suit for Dhs700 (with a turnaround of one week-10 days) or a shirt for around Dhs70. Even better, once you become a regular client, they’ll make small alterations (mend holes, repair tears) for free or extremely little – although tips are eventually, and very modestly, accepted.
Satwa (04 349 2434). Taxi: First right after Deepak’s; before Abdullah Hassan Al Balooshi butchers. Open Sat-Thu 9am-1pm, 4pm-10pm; Fri 4pm-8pm


----------

